# 4-Hour Body by Tim Ferriss



## maxpro2 (Sep 30, 2010)

Book is not out yet, but: The New Book Unveiled: The 4-Hour Body

Thoughts?


----------



## Du (Sep 30, 2010)

Reads like a late-night infomercial.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 30, 2010)

If it seems too good to be true, it probably is.

If it looks like bullshit and smells like bullshit, it's bullshit.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 30, 2010)

4 hr body?
look a heavy workout eod for 30-60min with reps staying in the 6-9 rep range. DONE simple works and cost you nothing to read.

people keep trying to milk $ out of acting like they have discoverd somthing new, they havent..... its simple.


----------



## maxpro2 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, the "4-Hour" part is simply his brand--he is the author of the 4-Hour Workweek.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 30, 2010)

_Reach your genetic potential in 6 months?
Sleep 2 hours per day and perform better than on 8 hours?
Lose more fat than a marathoner by bingeing?_


----------



## johnson 45 (Oct 2, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> _Reach your genetic potential in 6 months?
> Sleep 2 hours per day and perform better than on 8 hours?
> Lose more fat than a marathoner by bingeing?_


Hey this is perfect for you...you dont do shit in the Gym anyway and you look like shit, so fuck it! You should do it


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 2, 2010)

johnson 45 said:


> Hey this is perfect for you...you dont do shit in the Gym anyway and you look like shit, so fuck it! You should do it



You're basically spam now


----------



## cshea2 (Oct 3, 2010)

maxpro2 said:


> Well, the "4-Hour" part is simply his brand--he is the author of the 4-Hour Workweek.



Check out the 3-hour body by me. Not the 2-hour that would just be insane.


----------



## premo (Oct 4, 2010)

i hr weights 4 times a week ? doesnt sound too far fetched to me my session sonly last 45 mins - no cardo involved


----------



## cshea2 (Oct 4, 2010)

premo said:


> i hr weights 4 times a week ? doesnt sound too far fetched to me my session sonly last 45 mins - no cardo involved



This is true, but did you need a sales pitch to figure that out?
I can't believe it says reach your genetic limit in 6 monthes...


----------



## johnson 45 (Oct 17, 2010)

I dont know fellas I read His other book the 4hour work week and it was fucking great. As with the first book I would not take the 4 hour part to serious but their was still some real good shit.


----------



## Pareto (Dec 23, 2010)

I just read the book and I'm curious about PAGG which Tim is pushing as the next ECA.  It's mostly ALA and EGCG, but also includes aged garlic and policosinol which I don't have a lot of experience with.  Any thoughts?


----------



## noble1 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Read it and starting it*

I have been reading this book for the last few weeks, and why its taken so me so long is there is so much in it, i keep going back and revisiting sections and writing them down. It is a new concept and frankly very interesting. He tells you to skeptical about it but to try it out. Its 4 hours of workout in a month to get you optimal results. I start my "4 hour body" full workout tomorrow now that I feel i've gotten most the stuff down but i need help. If anyone else has read it one chapter talks about a huge workout he did, then the very next chapter talks of the ???Occam???s Protocol??? where you only do 2-3 workouts. Not sure which it is to do for optimal results.


----------

